# Windows 7 Not Booting: autochk program not found - skipping AUTOCHECK.



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,

Recently, I have been unable to boot into Windows 7 SP1. Whenever I boot try to boot into Windows, I get the error: autochk program not found - skipping AUTOCHECK. 

I have booted into System Repair several times, and ran Startup Repair, tried using bootrec.exe, ran chkdisk, and also attempted to run sfc. However none of those allowed me to boot into Windows. When I first ran sfc /scannow I received an error message saying that I needed to restart. Then I tried running sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=d:\windows, and I received an error that said: "Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service."

At this point, I am not sure what I should do. Btw, I am posting this from my Linux installation on a different partition on the same hard drive Windows 7 is installed on, which is why I am unable to post the system information from SysInfo.

Please let me know what I can do to resolve this problem.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

We need to run a tool from outside of Windows to examine the system. You will need a Flash Drive.

I will have this moved to the Malware forum where only authorized helpers can post.

NOTE: Unless otherwise advised please use a clean working PC to download and copy FRST to a Flash Drive.
Use these links to download the correct version for your operating system and save it to the Flash Drive. 
For x32 (x86) bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 32-Bit 
For x64 bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 64-Bit

*NOTE:* For Windows 7 systems only: If you cannot get Option 1 to work you can make a Recovery disc to use for Option 2.
Just do this: Click on *Start* > *Control Panel* and select *Backup and Restore*. In the left hand pane select *Create a System Recovery disc* and follow the prompts. This can be done on any Windows 7 PC but it must have the same bit rate as the infected PC, i.e. 64 or 32bit.

Plug the flashdrive into the infected PC.

Enter *System Recovery Options* by using* Option 1* or *Option 2*
*STEP 1*
*Option 1* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*


Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until the *Advanced Boot Options* menu appears.
Use the arrow keys to select *Repair your computer* and hit the *Enter* key. If *Repair your computer* is not in the menu you will need to follow *Option 2* below.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

*Option 2* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options by using a Windows installation or Recovery disc:*


Insert the Installation or Recovery disc.
Restart your computer.
If prompted, press any key to start Windows from the installation disc. If your computer is not configured to start from a CD or DVD, check your BIOS settings.
Click *Repair your computer*. NOTE: This Option will be skipped if using a Recovery disc.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

NOTE: If you are unable to complete either *Option 1* or *2* then *stop* and let me know. This tool will only run correctly if you are able to get to the *System Recovery Options* menu.

*STEP 2*
*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*

*Startup Repair
System Restore
Windows Complete PC Restore
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool
Command Prompt*


Select *Command Prompt*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The Notepad opens. Click on *File* and select *Open*.
Select *Computer* and find your flash drive below *Devices with Removable Storage* make a note of the drive letter and close *Notepad*.
In the command window type *e:\frst.exe* (for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter* 
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive. 
NOTE: if you receive an error message "the system cannot find the drive specified" go back into Notepad and check the drive letter for the Flash Drive, also note the letter can change on subsequent runs.
The tool will start to run.
When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer. (This may not appear on all systems).
Press the *Scan* button. The progress bar may freeze for a while which is normal, leave it undisturbed and it will complete the scan.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Put the Flash drive back in a working PC, open Windows Explorer and then click on the Flash Drive. Double click on FRST.txt then *Copy & Paste* the log into your next reply. Please *DO NOT* send the log as an attachment.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the log from Farbar:

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 13-06-2013 
Ran by SYSTEM on 15-06-2013 18:50:53
Running from H:\
Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 9
Boot Mode: Recovery

The current controlset is ControlSet001
*ATTENTION!:=====> FRST is updated to run from normal or Safe mode to produce a full FRST.txt log and an extra Addition.txt log.*

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s [13192848 2012-08-20] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVBg_Dolby] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /FORPCEE4 [1158248 2012-03-08] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [Start WingMan Profiler] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Gaming Software\LWEMon.exe /noui [190536 2010-06-14] (Logitech Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [AcWin7Hlpr] C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\Access Connections\AcTBenabler.exe [63784 2013-03-18] (Lenovo)
HKLM\...\Run: [LenovoAutoScrollUtility] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\VIRTSCRL\virtscrl.exe [113728 2012-12-04] (Lenovo Group Limited)
HKLM\...\Run: [Bdagent] C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2013\bdagent.exe [1569536 2013-04-26] (Bitdefender)
HKLM\...\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [LENOVO.TPKNRRES] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Communications Utility\TPKNRRES.exe [293672 2013-01-28] (Lenovo Group Limited)
HKLM\...\Winlogon: [Userinit] C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe,
HKLM-x32\...\Winlogon: [Userinit] userinit.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Winlogon: [Shell] explorer.exe [x ] ()
HKLM-x32\...\Winlogon: [Shell] explorer.exe [x ] ()
Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: igfxdev.dll [X]
Winlogon\Notify\psfus: C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\psqlpwd.dll (Authentec Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [PWMTRV] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~2\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWMTR64V.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor [5941344 2012-05-15] (Lenovo Group Limited)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Lenovo Registration] C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo Registration\LenovoReg.exe /boot [4351712 2011-07-13] (Lenovo, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Intel AppUp(SM) center] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\IntelAppStore\bin\ismagent.exe" --domain-id F0399437-FD0C-4A48-B101-F0314A6172E4 [155488 2012-07-12] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [IMSS] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe" [133400 2012-02-28] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Fastboot] C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\RapidBoot HDD Accelerator\FBConsole.exe [1091376 2012-01-16] (Lenovo)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe" [291608 2012-04-19] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [59720 2013-04-21] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Ninite Updater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ninite Updater\NiniteUpdater.exe" /updaterclient /stub:trayapp /autorun [254160 2013-05-24] (Secure By Design Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Google Japanese Input Prelauncher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Japanese Input\GoogleIMEJaBroker32.exe" --mode=prelaunch_processes [1461272 2013-04-14] (Google Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [152392 2013-05-31] (Apple Inc.)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [AdobeBridge] [x]
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [4480768 2013-01-26] (Akamai Technologies, Inc.)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [ccleaner] "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" /AUTO [6154008 2013-05-24] (Piriform Ltd)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [SandboxieControl] "C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe" [765200 2012-12-16] (SANDBOXIE L.T.D)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [FTPVoyagerSchedulerTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\RhinoSoft\FTP Voyager\FTP Voyager Scheduler Tray.exe" [2128800 2012-12-13] (Rhino Software, Inc. +1(262) 560-9627)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED [1045072 2013-05-24] (BitTorrent Inc.)
HKU\Daniel\...\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun [3672640 2013-03-14] (Disc Soft Ltd)
HKU\Daniel\...\Winlogon: [Shell] explorer.exe <==== ATTENTION 
HKU\Default\...\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun [x]
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe [x]
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [Lenovo.ShowBand] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\SimpleTap DeskBand\ShowBand.exe /show [52584 2013-05-17] (Lenovo)
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [] [x]
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [Lenovoautoqdrive] C:\PROGRA~2\Common~1\Lenovo\Lenovo~1\LenovoAutorunreg.exe /DRIVE=Q [159744 2011-12-14] ()
HKU\Default User\...\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun [x]
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe [x]
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [Lenovo.ShowBand] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\SimpleTap DeskBand\ShowBand.exe /show [52584 2013-05-17] (Lenovo)
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [] [x]
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [Lenovoautoqdrive] C:\PROGRA~2\Common~1\Lenovo\Lenovo~1\LenovoAutorunreg.exe /DRIVE=Q [159744 2011-12-14] ()
HKU\DefaultAppPool\...\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun [x]
HKU\DefaultAppPool\...\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe [x]
HKU\DefaultAppPool\...\RunOnce: [Lenovo.ShowBand] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\SimpleTap DeskBand\ShowBand.exe /show [52584 2013-05-17] (Lenovo)
HKU\DefaultAppPool\...\RunOnce: [] [x]
HKU\DefaultAppPool\...\RunOnce: [Lenovoautoqdrive] C:\PROGRA~2\Common~1\Lenovo\Lenovo~1\LenovoAutorunreg.exe /DRIVE=Q [159744 2011-12-14] ()
Lsa: [Notification Packages] scecli C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\psqlpwd.dll C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\BtwProximityCP.dll ACGina
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AutorunsDisabled ()

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

S2 !SASCORE; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [143120 2013-05-23] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S4 BdDesktopParental; C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2013\bdparentalservice.exe [69392 2013-03-28] (Bitdefender)
S3 DozeSvc; C:\Program Files (x86)\ThinkPad\Utilities\DZSVC64.EXE [320576 2013-04-23] (Lenovo.)
S2 FastbootService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\RapidBoot HDD Accelerator\FBService.exe [169776 2012-01-16] (Lenovo)
S3 fussvc; C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.0\App Certification Kit\fussvc.exe [139776 2012-07-25] (Microsoft Corporation)
S2 GoogleIMEJaCacheService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Japanese Input\GoogleIMEJaCacheService.exe [752152 2013-04-14] (Google Inc.)
S2 jhi_service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe [161560 2012-02-28] (Intel Corporation)
S2 LENOVO.TVTVCAM; C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Communications Utility\vcamsvc.exe [188200 2013-01-28] (Lenovo Group Limited)
S2 Lenovo.VIRTSCRLSVC; C:\Program Files\LENOVO\VIRTSCRL\lvvsst.exe [136288 2012-08-10] (Lenovo Group Limited)
S2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2013_64; C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2013\NVIDIA\raysat_3dsmax2013_64server.exe [86016 2011-09-14] ()
S3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS; C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [273136 2013-02-08] ()
S3 PACSPTISVR; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe [114688 2009-04-01] (Sony Corporation)
S2 PassThru Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe [167424 2012-12-07] ()
S2 SafeBox; C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender SafeBox\safeboxservice.exe [95184 2012-06-25] (Bitdefender)
S2 SbieSvc; C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe [123664 2012-12-16] (SANDBOXIE L.T.D)
S2 Secunia PSI Agent; C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe [1223704 2013-02-07] (Secunia)
S2 Secunia Update Agent; C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe [660504 2013-02-07] (Secunia)
S3 SonicStage Back-End Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe [112184 2007-02-05] (Sony Corporation)
S3 SSScsiSV; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe [75320 2007-02-05] (Sony Corporation)
S3 SUService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\System Update\SUService.exe [22376 2013-04-11] ()
S3 Te.Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.0\Testing\Runtimes\TAEF\Wex.Services.exe [126976 2012-07-25] (Microsoft Corporation)
S2 UPDATESRV; C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2013\updatesrv.exe [68856 2013-03-28] (Bitdefender)
S2 VIPAppService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\VIP Access Client\VIPAppService.exe [84080 2012-04-18] (Symantec Corporation)
S2 VSSERV; C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2013\vsserv.exe [1646792 2013-05-29] (Bitdefender)
S3 wampmysqld; c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.5.24\bin\mysqld.exe [8177664 2012-04-19] ()
S4 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll [1011712 2009-07-13] ()
S4 WMPNetworkSvc; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe [1525248 2010-11-20] ()
S2 ZeroConfigService; C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe [3386608 2013-02-08] (Intel® Corporation)
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc; C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [x]
S3 AeLookupSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\aelupsvc.dll [x]
S3 ALG; %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe [x]
S3 AppIDSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\appidsvc.dll [x]
S3 Appinfo; %SystemRoot%\System32\appinfo.dll [x]
S3 AppMgmt; %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll [x]
S3 aspnet_state; %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe [x]
S2 AudioEndpointBuilder; %SystemRoot%\System32\Audiosrv.dll [x]
S2 AudioSrv; %SystemRoot%\System32\Audiosrv.dll [x]
S4 AxInstSV; %SystemRoot%\System32\AxInstSV.dll [x]
S3 BDESVC; %SystemRoot%\System32\bdesvc.dll [x]
S2 BFE; %SystemRoot%\System32\bfe.dll [x]
S2 BITS; %SystemRoot%\System32\qmgr.dll [x]
S3 Browser; %SystemRoot%\System32\browser.dll [x]
S3 bthserv; %SystemRoot%\system32\bthserv.dll [x]
S3 CertPropSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll [x]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32; %systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [x]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64; %systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
S3 COMSysApp; %SystemRoot%\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} [x]
S3 cphs; %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe [x]
S2 CryptSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll [x]
S4 CscService; %SystemRoot%\System32\cscsvc.dll [x]
S2 DcomLaunch; %SystemRoot%\system32\rpcss.dll [x]
S3 defragsvc; %Systemroot%\System32\defragsvc.dll [x]
S2 Dhcp; %SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll [x]
S2 Dnscache; %SystemRoot%\System32\dnsrslvr.dll [x]
S3 dot3svc; %SystemRoot%\System32\dot3svc.dll [x]
S2 DPS; %SystemRoot%\system32\dps.dll [x]
S3 EapHost; %SystemRoot%\System32\eapsvc.dll [x]
S3 EFS; %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 ehRecvr; %systemroot%\ehome\ehRecvr.exe [x]
S3 ehSched; %systemroot%\ehome\ehsched.exe [x]
S2 eventlog; %SystemRoot%\System32\wevtsvc.dll [x]
S2 EventSystem; %systemroot%\system32\es.dll [x]
S3 Fax; %systemroot%\system32\fxssvc.exe [x]
S3 fdPHost; %SystemRoot%\system32\fdPHost.dll [x]
S2 FDResPub; %SystemRoot%\system32\fdrespub.dll [x]
S3 FontCache; %SystemRoot%\system32\FntCache.dll [x]
S2 FontCache3.0.0.0; %systemroot%\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe [x]
S2 gpsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\gpsvc.dll [x]
S3 hidserv; %SystemRoot%\system32\hidserv.dll [x]
S3 hkmsvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\kmsvc.dll [x]
S3 HomeGroupListener; %SystemRoot%\system32\ListSvc.dll [x]
S3 HomeGroupProvider; %SystemRoot%\system32\provsvc.dll [x]
S2 HPSIService; C:\Windows\system32\HPSIsvc.exe [x]
S2 IBMPMSVC; %SystemRoot%\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe [x]
S3 idsvc; "%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe" [x]
S2 IKEEXT; %SystemRoot%\System32\ikeext.dll [x]
S3 IPBusEnum; %SystemRoot%\system32\ipbusenum.dll [x]
S2 iphlpsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\iphlpsvc.dll [x]
S3 KeyIso; %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 KtmRm; %systemroot%\system32\msdtckrm.dll [x]
S2 LanmanServer; %SystemRoot%\system32\srvsvc.dll [x]
S2 LanmanWorkstation; %SystemRoot%\System32\wkssvc.dll [x]
S3 lltdsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\lltdsvc.dll [x]
S2 lmhosts; %SystemRoot%\System32\lmhsvc.dll [x]
S4 Mcx2Svc; %SystemRoot%\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll [x]
S2 MMCSS; %SystemRoot%\system32\mmcss.dll [x]
S2 MpsSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\mpssvc.dll [x]
S3 MSCSPTISRV; "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe" [x]
S3 MSDTC; %SystemRoot%\System32\msdtc.exe [x]
S3 MSiSCSI; %systemroot%\system32\iscsiexe.dll [x]
S3 msiserver; %systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /V [x]
S3 napagent; %SystemRoot%\system32\qagentRT.dll [x]
S3 Netlogon; %systemroot%\system32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 Netman; %SystemRoot%\System32\netman.dll [x]
S4 NetMsmqActivator; "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe" -NetMsmqActivator [x]
S4 NetPipeActivator; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [x]
S3 netprofm; %SystemRoot%\System32\netprofm.dll [x]
S4 NetTcpActivator; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [x]
S4 NetTcpPortSharing; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [x]
S2 NlaSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll [x]
S2 nlsX86cc; C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NLSSRV32.EXE [x]
S2 nsi; %systemroot%\system32\nsisvc.dll [x]
S3 p2pimsvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll [x]
S3 p2psvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll [x]
S4 PcaSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\pcasvc.dll [x]
S3 PeerDistSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\peerdistsvc.dll [x]
S3 PerfHost; %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\perfhost.exe [x]
S3 pla; %systemroot%\system32\pla.dll [x]
S2 PlugPlay; %SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll [x]
S2 PnkBstrA; C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe [x]
S2 PnkBstrB; C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe [x]
S3 PNRPAutoReg; %SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpauto.dll [x]
S3 PNRPsvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll [x]
S3 PolicyAgent; %SystemRoot%\System32\ipsecsvc.dll [x]
S2 Power; %SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll [x]
S2 ProfSvc; %systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll [x]
S3 ProtectedStorage; %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 QWAVE; %windir%\system32\qwave.dll [x]
S3 RasAuto; %SystemRoot%\System32\rasauto.dll [x]
S3 RasMan; %SystemRoot%\System32\rasmans.dll [x]
S4 RemoteAccess; %SystemRoot%\System32\mprdim.dll [x]
S4 RemoteRegistry; %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvc.dll [x]
S2 RpcEptMapper; %SystemRoot%\System32\RpcEpMap.dll [x]
S3 RpcLocator; %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe [x]
S2 RpcSs; %SystemRoot%\system32\rpcss.dll [x]
S2 SamSs; %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 SCardSvr; %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.dll [x]
S2 Schedule; %systemroot%\system32\schedsvc.dll [x]
S3 SCPolicySvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll [x]
S3 SDRSVC; %Systemroot%\System32\SDRSVC.dll [x]
S3 seclogon; %windir%\system32\seclogon.dll [x]
S2 SENS; %SystemRoot%\System32\sens.dll [x]
S3 SensrSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\sensrsvc.dll [x]
S3 SessionEnv; %SystemRoot%\system32\sessenv.dll [x]
S4 SharedAccess; %SystemRoot%\System32\ipnathlp.dll [x]
S2 ShellHWDetection; %SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll [x]
S3 SNMPTRAP; %SystemRoot%\System32\snmptrap.exe [x]
S2 Spooler; %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe [x]
S2 sppsvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe [x]
S3 sppuinotify; %SystemRoot%\system32\sppuinotify.dll [x]
S3 SPTISRV; "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe" [x]
S3 SSDPSRV; %SystemRoot%\System32\ssdpsrv.dll [x]
S3 SstpSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\sstpsvc.dll [x]
S2 stisvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wiaservc.dll [x]
S3 StorSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\storsvc.dll [x]
S3 swprv; %Systemroot%\System32\swprv.dll [x]
S2 SysMain; %systemroot%\system32\sysmain.dll [x]
S3 TabletInputService; %SystemRoot%\System32\TabSvc.dll [x]
S3 TapiSrv; %SystemRoot%\System32\tapisrv.dll [x]
S3 TBS; %SystemRoot%\System32\tbssvc.dll [x]
S3 TermService; %SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll [x]
S2 Themes; %SystemRoot%\system32\themeservice.dll [x]
S3 THREADORDER; %SystemRoot%\system32\mmcss.dll [x]
S3 TPHDEXLGSVC; System32\TPHDEXLG64.exe [x]
S3 TrkWks; %SystemRoot%\System32\trkwks.dll [x]
S2 TrustedInstaller; %SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe [x]
S3 UI0Detect; %SystemRoot%\system32\UI0Detect.exe [x]
S3 UmRdpService; %SystemRoot%\System32\umrdp.dll [x]
S3 upnphost; %SystemRoot%\System32\upnphost.dll [x]
S2 UxSms; %SystemRoot%\System32\uxsms.dll [x]
S3 VaultSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe [x]
S3 vds; %SystemRoot%\System32\vds.exe [x]
S3 VSS; %systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe [x]
S3 W32Time; %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll [x]
S3 WatAdminSvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S3 wbengine; "%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe" [x]
S2 WbioSrvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wbiosrvc.dll [x]
S3 wcncsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wcncsvc.dll [x]
S3 WcsPlugInService; %SystemRoot%\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll [x]
S3 WdiServiceHost; %SystemRoot%\system32\wdi.dll [x]
S3 WdiSystemHost; %SystemRoot%\system32\wdi.dll [x]
S3 WebClient; %SystemRoot%\System32\webclnt.dll [x]
S3 Wecsvc; %SystemRoot%\system32\wecsvc.dll [x]
S3 wercplsupport; %SystemRoot%\System32\wercplsupport.dll [x]
S3 WerSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\WerSvc.dll [x]
S3 WinHttpAutoProxySvc; winhttp.dll [x]
S2 Winmgmt; %SystemRoot%\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll [x]
S3 WinRM; %SystemRoot%\system32\WsmSvc.dll [x]
S2 Wlansvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll [x]
S3 wmiApSrv; %systemroot%\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe [x]
S3 WPCSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wpcsvc.dll [x]
S3 WPDBusEnum; %SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll [x]
S2 wscsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll [x]
S2 WSearch; %systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding [x]
S2 wuauserv; %systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll [x]
S3 wudfsvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\WUDFSvc.dll [x]
S3 WwanSvc; %SystemRoot%\System32\wwansvc.dll [x]

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S1 BdfNdisf; c:\program files\common files\bitdefender\bitdefender firewall\bdfndisf6.sys [93600 2013-04-26] (BitDefender LLC)
S1 bdfwfpf; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender Firewall\bdfwfpf.sys [103504 2011-11-14] (BitDefender LLC)
S3 cpudrv64; C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\cpudrv64.sys [17864 2011-06-02] ()
S3 cpudrv64; C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\cpudrv64.sys [17864 2011-06-02] ()
S0 gzflt; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\gzflt.sys [0 ] (BitDefender LLC)
S1 PHCORE; C:\Program Files\Lenovo\RapidBoot\PHCORE64.SYS [33344 2012-03-26] (Lenovo Group Limited)
S1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S1 SASDIFSV; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [14928 2011-07-22] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S1 SASKUTIL; C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [12368 2011-07-12] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
S3 SbieDrv; C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieDrv.sys [202632 2012-12-16] (SANDBOXIE L.T.D)
S2 smihlp; C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\smihlp.sys [13128 2011-05-30] (Authentec Inc.)
S3 1394ohci; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys [x]
S3 5U877; system32\DRIVERS\5U877.sys [x]
S0 ACPI; system32\drivers\ACPI.sys [x]
S3 AcpiPmi; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys [x]
S3 adp94xx; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys [x]
S3 adpahci; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys [x]
S3 adpu320; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys [x]
S1 AFD; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys [x]
S3 agp440; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\agp440.sys [x]
S3 aliide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aliide.sys [x]
S3 amdide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdide.sys [x]
S3 AmdK8; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys [x]
S3 AmdPPM; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys [x]
S3 amdsata; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys [x]
S3 amdsbs; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys [x]
S0 amdxata; system32\drivers\amdxata.sys [x]
S3 AMPPAL; system32\DRIVERS\AMPPAL.sys [x]
S3 AMPPALP; system32\DRIVERS\amppal.sys [x]
S3 AppID; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\appid.sys [x]
S3 arc; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\arc.sys [x]
S3 arcsas; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys [x]
S3 AsyncMac; system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys [x]
S3 atapi; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys [x]
S0 avc3; system32\DRIVERS\avc3.sys [x]
S3 avchv; system32\DRIVERS\avchv.sys [x]
S3 b06bdrv; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys [x]
S3 b57nd60a; system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 bcbtums; system32\drivers\bcbtums.sys [x]
S3 BDSandBox; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bdsandbox.sys [x]
S4 bdselfpr; 
S1 BDVEDISK; system32\DRIVERS\bdvedisk.sys [x]
S1 Beep; No ImagePath
S1 blbdrive; system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys [x]
S3 bowser; system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys [x]
S3 BrFiltLo; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys [x]
S3 BrFiltUp; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys [x]
S3 Brserid; \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys [x]
S3 BrSerWdm; \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys [x]
S3 BrUsbMdm; \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys [x]
S3 BrUsbSer; \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys [x]
S3 BthEnum; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BthEnum.sys [x]
S3 BTHMODEM; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys [x]
S3 BthPan; system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys [x]
S3 BTHPORT; System32\Drivers\BTHport.sys [x]
S3 BTHUSB; System32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys [x]
S3 btwampfl; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys [x]
S3 btwaudio; system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys [x]
S3 btwavdt; system32\DRIVERS\btwavdt.sys [x]
S3 btwl2cap; system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
S3 btwrchid; system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys [x]
S4 cdfs; system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys [x]
S1 cdrom; system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys [x]
S3 circlass; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\circlass.sys [x]
S0 CLFS; System32\CLFS.sys [x]
S3 CmBatt; system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys [x]
S3 cmdide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys [x]
S0 CNG; System32\Drivers\cng.sys [x]
S0 Compbatt; system32\drivers\compbatt.sys [x]
S3 CompositeBus; system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys [x]
S4 crcdisk; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys [x]
S1 CSC; system32\drivers\csc.sys [x]
S1 DfsC; System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys [x]
S1 discache; System32\drivers\discache.sys [x]
S0 Disk; system32\drivers\disk.sys [x]
S3 dmvsc; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
S3 drmkaud; system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys [x]
S1 dtsoftbus01; system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys [x]
S3 DXGKrnl; \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys [x]
S0 DzHDD64; System32\DRIVERS\DzHDD64.sys [x]
S3 e1cexpress; system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys [x]
S3 ebdrv; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\evbda.sys [x]
S3 elxstor; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys [x]
S3 ErrDev; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\errdev.sys [x]
S3 exfat; No ImagePath
S1 Ext2Fsd; No ImagePath
S3 Fastboot; System32\DRIVERS\Fastboot.sys [x]
S3 fdc; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fdc.sys [x]
S0 FileInfo; system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys [x]
S3 Filetrace; system32\drivers\filetrace.sys [x]
S3 flpydisk; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys [x]
S0 FltMgr; system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys [x]
S3 FsDepends; System32\drivers\FsDepends.sys [x]
S0 Fs_Rec; No ImagePath
S0 fvevol; System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys [x]
S3 gagp30kx; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys [x]
S3 GEARAspiWDM; system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys [x]
S3 hcw85cir; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys [x]
S3 HdAudAddService; system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys [x]
S3 HDAudBus; system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys [x]
S3 HidBatt; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys [x]
S3 HidBth; system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys [x]
S3 HidIr; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidir.sys [x]
S3 HidUsb; system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [x]
S3 HpSAMD; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys [x]
S3 HTCAND64; System32\Drivers\ANDROIDUSB.sys [x]
S3 htcnprot; system32\DRIVERS\htcnprot.sys [x]
S3 HTTP; system32\drivers\HTTP.sys [x]
S0 hwpolicy; System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys [x]
S3 i8042prt; system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys [x]
S0 iaStor; system32\drivers\iaStor.sys [x]
S3 iaStorV; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys [x]
S3 IBMPMDRV; system32\DRIVERS\ibmpmdrv.sys [x]
S3 igfx; system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys [x]
S3 iirsp; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys [x]
S3 intaud_WaveExtensible; system32\drivers\intelaud.sys [x]
S3 IntcAzAudAddService; system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud; system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 intelide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys [x]
S3 intelppm; system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys [x]
S3 IpFilterDriver; system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys [x]
S3 IPMIDRV; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys [x]
S3 IPNAT; System32\drivers\ipnat.sys [x]
S3 IRENUM; system32\drivers\irenum.sys [x]
S3 isapnp; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys [x]
S3 iScsiPrt; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys [x]
S0 iusb3hcs; system32\DRIVERS\iusb3hcs.sys [x]
S3 iusb3hub; system32\DRIVERS\iusb3hub.sys [x]
S3 iusb3xhc; system32\DRIVERS\iusb3xhc.sys [x]
S3 iwdbus; system32\DRIVERS\iwdbus.sys [x]
S3 kbdclass; system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys [x]
S3 kbdhid; system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys [x]
S0 KSecDD; System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys [x]
S0 KSecPkg; System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys [x]
S3 ksthunk; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys [x]
S3 libusb0; system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [x]
S2 lltdio; system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys [x]
S2 LMIInfo; \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\RaInfo.sys [x]
S3 lmimirr; system32\DRIVERS\lmimirr.sys [x]
S4 LMIRfsClientNP; No ImagePath
S2 LMIRfsDriver; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys [x]
S3 LSI_FC; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys [x]
S3 LSI_SAS; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys [x]
S3 LSI_SAS2; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys [x]
S3 LSI_SCSI; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys [x]
S2 luafv; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys [x]
S3 mcdbus; system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys [x]
S3 megasas; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\megasas.sys [x]
S3 MegaSR; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys [x]
S3 MEIx64; system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 Modem; system32\drivers\modem.sys [x]
S3 monitor; system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys [x]
S3 mouclass; system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys [x]
S3 mouhid; system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [x]
S0 mountmgr; System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys [x]
S3 mpio; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mpio.sys [x]
S3 mpsdrv; System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys [x]
S3 MRxDAV; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys [x]
S3 mrxsmb; system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys [x]
S3 mrxsmb10; system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys [x]
S3 mrxsmb20; system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys [x]
S3 msahci; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msahci.sys [x]
S3 msdsm; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys [x]
S1 Msfs; No ImagePath
S3 mshidkmdf; \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys [x]
S0 msisadrv; system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys [x]
S3 MSKSSRV; system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys [x]
S3 MSPCLOCK; system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys [x]
S3 MSPQM; system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys [x]
S3 MsRPC; No ImagePath
S1 mssmbios; system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys [x]
S3 MSTEE; system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys [x]
S3 MTConfig; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys [x]
S0 Mup; System32\Drivers\mup.sys [x]
S3 NativeWifiP; system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys [x]
S0 NDIS; system32\drivers\ndis.sys [x]
S3 NdisCap; system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys [x]
S3 NdisTapi; system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys [x]
S3 Ndisuio; system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys [x]
S3 NdisWan; system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys [x]
S3 NDProxy; No ImagePath
S1 NetBIOS; system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys [x]
S1 NetBT; System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys [x]
S3 NETwNs64; system32\DRIVERS\Netwsw00.sys [x]
S3 nfrd960; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys [x]
S1 Npfs; No ImagePath
S1 nsiproxy; system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys [x]
S3 Ntfs; No ImagePath
S1 Null; No ImagePath
S3 nvraid; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys [x]
S3 nvstor; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys [x]
S3 nv_agp; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys [x]
S3 ohci1394; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys [x]
S3 Parport; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\parport.sys [x]
S0 partmgr; System32\drivers\partmgr.sys [x]
S0 pci; system32\drivers\pci.sys [x]
S3 pciide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys [x]
S3 pcmcia; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys [x]
S0 pcw; System32\drivers\pcw.sys [x]
S2 PEAUTH; system32\drivers\peauth.sys [x]
S3 PptpMiniport; system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys [x]
S3 Processor; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\processr.sys [x]
S3 psadd; system32\DRIVERS\psadd.sys [x]
S1 Psched; system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys [x]
S3 PSI; system32\DRIVERS\psi_mf_amd64.sys [x]
S0 PxHlpa64; System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S3 ql2300; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys [x]
S3 ql40xx; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys [x]
S3 QWAVEdrv; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys [x]
S3 RasAcd; System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys [x]
S3 RasAgileVpn; system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys [x]
S3 Rasl2tp; system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys [x]
S3 RasPppoe; system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys [x]
S3 RasSstp; system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys [x]
S1 rdbss; system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys [x]
S3 rdpbus; system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys [x]
S1 RDPCDD; System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys [x]
S3 RDPDR; System32\drivers\rdpdr.sys [x]
S1 RDPENCDD; system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys [x]
S1 RDPREFMP; system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys [x]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport; System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [x]
S3 RDPWD; No ImagePath
S0 rdyboost; System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys [x]
S3 RFCOMM; system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys [x]
S2 risdxc; system32\DRIVERS\risdxc64.sys [x]
S2 rspndr; system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys [x]
S3 s3cap; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys [x]
S3 sbp2port; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys [x]
S3 scfilter; System32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys [x]
S2 secdrv; No ImagePath
S3 Serenum; system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys [x]
S1 Serial; system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys [x]
S3 sermouse; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys [x]
S3 sffdisk; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys [x]
S3 sffp_mmc; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys [x]
S3 sffp_sd; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys [x]
S3 sfloppy; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys [x]
S0 Shockprf; System32\DRIVERS\Apsx64.sys [x]
S3 SiSRaid2; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys [x]
S3 SiSRaid4; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys [x]
S3 Smb; system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys [x]
S3 SmbDrvI; system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_Intel.sys [x]
S0 sptd; \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [x]
S3 srv; System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys [x]
S3 srv2; System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys [x]
S3 srvnet; System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys [x]
S3 stexstor; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys [x]
S0 storflt; system32\drivers\vmstorfl.sys [x]
S3 storvsc; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys [x]
S3 swenum; system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys [x]
S3 SynTP; system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys [x]
S3 SysInfo; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SysInfo.sys [x]
S0 Tcpip; System32\drivers\tcpip.sys [x]
S3 TCPIP6; system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys [x]
S2 tcpipreg; System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys [x]
S3 TDPIPE; system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys [x]
S3 TDTCP; system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys [x]
S1 tdx; system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys [x]
S1 TermDD; system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys [x]
S0 TPDIGIMN; System32\DRIVERS\ApsHM64.sys [x]
S3 TPM; system32\drivers\tpm.sys [x]
S1 TPPWRIF; System32\drivers\Tppwr64v.sys [x]
S1 truecrypt; System32\drivers\truecrypt.sys [x]
S0 trufos; system32\DRIVERS\trufos.sys [x]
S3 tssecsrv; System32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys [x]
S3 TsUsbFlt; system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
S3 TsUsbGD; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
S3 tunnel; system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys [x]
S3 TVTI2C; system32\DRIVERS\Tvti2c.sys [x]
S3 tvtvcamd; system32\DRIVERS\tvtvcamd.sys [x]
S3 uagp35; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys [x]
S4 udfs; system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys [x]
S3 uliagpkx; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys [x]
S3 umbus; system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys [x]
S3 UmPass; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\umpass.sys [x]
S3 usbccgp; system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [x]
S3 usbcir; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys [x]
S3 usbehci; system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [x]
S3 usbhub; system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [x]
S3 usbohci; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys [x]
S3 usbprint; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys [x]
S3 USBSTOR; system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [x]
S3 usbuhci; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys [x]
S3 usbvideo; System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys [x]
S1 VBoxDrv; system32\DRIVERS\VBoxDrv.sys [x]
S3 VBoxNetAdp; system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys [x]
S3 VBoxNetFlt; system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys [x]
S1 VBoxUSBMon; system32\DRIVERS\VBoxUSBMon.sys [x]
S0 vdrvroot; system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys [x]
S3 vga; system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys [x]
S1 VgaSave; \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys [x]
S3 vhdmp; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys [x]
S3 viaide; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\viaide.sys [x]
S3 vmbus; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vmbus.sys [x]
S3 VMBusHID; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys [x]
S3 vmci; \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys [x]
S1 vmm; \??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\vmm.sys [x]
S3 VMnetAdapter; system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys [x]
S0 volmgr; system32\drivers\volmgr.sys [x]
S0 volmgrx; System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys [x]
S0 volsnap; system32\drivers\volsnap.sys [x]
S3 vpcbus; system32\DRIVERS\vpchbus.sys [x]
S3 VPCNetS2; system32\DRIVERS\VMNetSrv.sys [x]
S3 vpcusb; system32\DRIVERS\vpcusb.sys [x]
S3 vsmraid; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys [x]
S3 vwifibus; system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt; system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp; system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
S3 WacomPen; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys [x]
S3 WANARP; system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys [x]
S1 Wanarpv6; system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys [x]
S3 Wd; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wd.sys [x]
S0 Wdf01000; system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys [x]
S1 WfpLwf; system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys [x]
S3 WIMMount; system32\drivers\wimmount.sys [x]
S3 WinUsb; system32\DRIVERS\WinUSB.sys [x]
S3 WmBEnum; system32\drivers\WmBEnum.sys [x]
S3 WmFilter; system32\drivers\WmFilter.sys [x]
S3 WmiAcpi; system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys [x]
S3 WmVirHid; system32\drivers\WmVirHid.sys [x]
S3 WmXlCore; system32\drivers\WmXlCore.sys [x]
S4 ws2ifsl; \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys [x]
S3 WSDPrintDevice; system32\DRIVERS\WSDPrint.sys [x]
S3 WudfPf; system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys [x]
S3 WUDFRd; system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys [x]
S3 xnacc; system32\DRIVERS\xnacc.sys [x]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-06-15 18:50 - 2013-06-15 18:50 - 00000000 ___DC C:\FRST
2013-06-13 14:54 - 2013-06-13 14:54 - 00001042 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\WinDirStat.lnk
2013-06-13 14:54 - 2013-06-13 14:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WinDirStat
2013-06-13 10:03 - 2013-06-13 10:03 - 00000706 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FINAL FANTASY VII.lnk
2013-06-12 16:02 - 2013-06-12 16:02 - 00002586 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn (Beta Version).lnk
2013-06-12 15:59 - 2013-06-12 15:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SquareEnix
2013-06-12 10:16 - 2013-06-12 10:16 - 00000350 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\bla2.txt
2013-06-12 10:16 - 2013-06-12 10:16 - 00000350 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\bla2.txt
2013-06-11 12:33 - 2013-06-11 12:33 - 00001073 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\VLC media player.lnk
2013-06-09 08:38 - 2013-06-09 08:38 - 00000020 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\bla.txt
2013-06-09 08:38 - 2013-06-09 08:38 - 00000020 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\bla.txt
2013-06-07 12:19 - 2013-06-13 14:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\TGitCache
2013-06-06 17:27 - 2013-06-06 17:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\WinRAR
2013-06-06 14:24 - 2013-06-06 14:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Brice_Lambson
2013-06-06 14:00 - 2013-06-06 14:00 - 00000858 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Construct 2.lnk
2013-06-06 13:54 - 2013-06-06 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Construct2
2013-06-06 13:54 - 2013-06-06 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Construct2
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00001794 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\34BE82C4-E596-4e99-A191-52C6199EBF69
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iPod
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update
2013-06-05 16:12 - 2013-06-05 16:12 - 00001150 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SciTE.lnk
2013-06-05 16:12 - 2013-06-05 16:12 - 00001032 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Lua.lnk
2013-06-05 16:10 - 2013-06-05 16:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Lua
2013-06-05 16:07 - 2013-06-06 14:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Construct 2
2013-06-03 18:09 - 2013-06-04 08:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Clickteam
2013-06-03 18:09 - 2013-06-04 08:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Clickteam
2013-06-03 18:08 - 2013-06-03 18:08 - 00000997 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Multimedia Fusion 2 & The Games Factory 2 Demo.lnk
2013-06-03 18:08 - 2013-06-03 18:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MMF2 Demo
2013-06-03 14:03 - 2013-06-03 14:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.ssh
2013-06-03 14:02 - 2013-06-03 14:02 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Sites
2013-06-03 13:57 - 2013-06-03 13:57 - 00000000 ___DC C:\SDL-1.2.15
2013-06-03 13:38 - 2013-06-03 13:38 - 00000833 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-06-03 13:32 - 2013-06-03 13:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN
2013-06-03 13:31 - 2013-06-03 13:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TortoiseGit
2013-06-03 13:28 - 2013-06-03 13:28 - 00002028 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\NetBeans IDE 7.3.lnk
2013-06-03 13:27 - 2013-06-03 13:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\NetBeans 7.3
2013-06-03 13:21 - 2013-06-03 13:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.nbi
2013-06-03 13:15 - 2013-06-03 13:15 - 00001038 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 12.1.3.lnk
2013-06-03 13:15 - 2013-06-03 13:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\JetBrains
2013-06-03 13:14 - 2013-06-03 13:18 - 00000000 ___DC C:\eclipse
2013-06-03 13:00 - 2013-06-03 13:01 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Tcl
2013-06-03 13:00 - 2013-06-03 13:00 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Ruby200-x64
2013-06-03 12:25 - 2013-06-03 12:26 - 00000000 ___DC C:\wamp
2013-06-03 11:37 - 2013-06-03 11:39 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Dwimperl
2013-06-03 11:11 - 2013-06-03 11:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Oracle
2013-06-03 11:11 - 2013-06-03 11:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Oracle
2013-06-03 11:04 - 2013-06-03 11:04 - 00001027 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\GNU CLISP 2.49.lnk
2013-06-03 11:03 - 2013-06-03 11:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\clisp-2.49
2013-06-03 11:01 - 2013-06-03 11:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Racket
2013-06-03 10:51 - 2013-06-03 10:51 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Python27
2013-06-03 10:50 - 2013-06-03 10:50 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Python33
2013-06-02 15:35 - 2013-06-02 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\LogMeIn
2013-06-02 15:35 - 2013-06-02 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\LogMeIn
2013-06-02 10:34 - 2013-06-03 09:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.idlerc
2013-06-02 10:28 - 2013-06-02 10:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Ext2Fsd
2013-05-29 15:04 - 2013-05-29 17:49 - 00000630 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\upcoming games.txt
2013-05-29 15:04 - 2013-05-29 17:49 - 00000630 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\upcoming games.txt
2013-05-29 09:56 - 2013-05-29 09:56 - 00001796 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\XnView.lnk
2013-05-28 18:56 - 2013-05-28 18:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\WebM Project
2013-05-28 18:45 - 2013-05-28 18:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\XnConvert
2013-05-28 18:45 - 2013-05-28 18:45 - 00001651 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\XnConvert.lnk
2013-05-28 18:44 - 2013-05-28 18:44 - 00000000 ___DC C:\XnViewMP
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00001897 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\IrfanView Thumbnails.lnk
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00001005 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\IrfanView.lnk
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:33 - 2013-05-28 18:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Resource Hacker
2013-05-28 17:10 - 2013-05-28 17:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TCPOptimizer
2013-05-28 13:01 - 2013-05-28 13:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Movie Maker 2.6
2013-05-28 12:57 - 2013-05-28 12:57 - 00000998 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\UberIcon.lnk
2013-05-28 12:57 - 2013-05-28 12:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\UberIcon
2013-05-28 12:42 - 2013-05-28 12:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:42 - 2013-05-28 12:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:41 - 2013-05-28 12:41 - 00001045 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft Network Monitor 3.4.lnk
2013-05-28 12:41 - 2013-05-28 12:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00001470 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\File_Manager_ReadMe_Guide.lnk
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00000749 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\File_Manager_for_Windows_Vista+2008+7+8+2012.lnk
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00000000 ___DC C:\FileMan
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00001217 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Razer Game Booster.lnk
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Razer
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00001928 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\xp-AntiSpy.lnk
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00001097 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mz 7 Optimizer.lnk
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mz Ultimate Tools
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\xp-AntiSpy
2013-05-28 09:59 - 2013-05-28 09:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Mathematics Add-in
2013-05-28 09:56 - 2013-05-28 09:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mathematics
2013-05-28 09:52 - 2013-05-28 09:52 - 00000000 ___DC C:\ADSManager
2013-05-28 09:50 - 2013-05-28 09:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Ultimate Windows Customizer
2013-05-28 09:49 - 2013-05-28 09:49 - 00001217 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\XdN Tweaker.lnk
2013-05-28 09:49 - 2013-05-28 09:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\XdN Software
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:32 - 2013-05-28 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Windows App Certification Kit
2013-05-28 09:31 - 2013-05-28 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Application Verifier
2013-05-28 09:31 - 2013-05-28 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Application Verifier
2013-05-28 09:02 - 2013-05-28 09:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00081920 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\fontdb.mdb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00081920 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\fontdb.mdb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00001163 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft WEFT.lnk
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000064 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\fontdb.ldb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000064 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\fontdb.ldb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenType Tools
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSECache
2013-05-28 08:57 - 2013-05-28 08:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenType Extension
2013-05-28 08:46 - 2013-05-28 08:46 - 00000000 ___DC C:\3050aafa97302b01d9
2013-05-27 17:17 - 2013-05-27 18:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\My Virtual Machines
2013-05-27 17:17 - 2013-05-27 18:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\My Virtual Machines
2013-05-27 17:00 - 2013-05-27 17:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Virtual PC
2013-05-27 10:10 - 2013-05-27 10:10 - 00000000 ___DC C:\9!M
2013-05-27 08:11 - 2013-05-27 08:11 - 00002071 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-05-27 08:11 - 2013-05-27 08:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software
2013-05-26 18:54 - 2013-05-30 12:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite
2013-05-26 18:54 - 2013-05-26 18:54 - 00001965 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools Lite.lnk
2013-05-26 18:09 - 2013-05-26 18:09 - 00001226 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FileZilla.lnk
2013-05-26 18:08 - 2013-05-26 19:18 - 00000000 ___DC C:\SheepShaver
2013-05-26 17:15 - 2013-05-26 17:15 - 00000000 ___DC C:\HFVExplorer
2013-05-26 17:02 - 2013-05-26 20:03 - 00000000 ___DC C:\BasiliskII
2013-05-26 16:54 - 2013-05-26 18:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\GTK2-Runtime
2013-05-25 17:20 - 2013-05-25 17:20 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV
2013-05-25 16:18 - 2013-05-25 16:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\AXCEL216
2013-05-25 11:46 - 2013-05-25 11:46 - 19464192 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\DOS.ISO
2013-05-25 11:46 - 2013-05-25 11:46 - 00004314 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\DOS.MDS
2013-05-25 07:51 - 2013-05-25 07:51 - 00000000 ___DC C:\rawwrite
2013-05-24 18:26 - 2013-05-24 18:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 18:26 - 2013-05-24 18:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 15:51 - 2013-05-24 15:51 - 00000974 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\RocketDock.lnk
2013-05-24 15:51 - 2013-05-24 15:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock
2013-05-24 15:49 - 2013-05-24 15:50 - 01954304 ____A (Topala Software Solutions) C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\siw.exe
2013-05-24 15:47 - 2013-05-24 15:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SyncToy 2.1
2013-05-24 15:47 - 2013-05-24 15:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Sync Framework
2013-05-24 15:46 - 2013-05-24 15:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\HWiNFO64
2013-05-24 15:40 - 2013-05-24 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Julien MANICI
2013-05-24 15:37 - 2013-05-24 15:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:37 - 2013-05-24 15:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:35 - 2013-05-24 15:35 - 00001026 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\BleachBit.lnk
2013-05-24 15:35 - 2013-05-24 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00002105 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Thunderbird.lnk
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:15 - 2013-05-24 15:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Pidgin
2013-05-24 15:12 - 2013-05-30 14:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Free Download Manager
2013-05-24 15:12 - 2013-05-30 14:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Free Download Manager
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00001093 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\FTP Voyager.lnk
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:08 - 2013-05-30 13:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\FileZilla FTP Client
2013-05-24 15:08 - 2013-05-26 18:09 - 00002019 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FileZilla Client.lnk
2013-05-24 15:05 - 2013-05-24 15:05 - 00001086 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Free Download Manager.lnk
2013-05-24 15:05 - 2013-05-24 15:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager
2013-05-24 15:03 - 2013-05-24 15:03 - 00000000 __RDC C:\Sandbox
2013-05-24 15:03 - 2013-05-24 15:02 - 00000907 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Sandboxed Web Browser.lnk
2013-05-24 15:02 - 2013-05-24 15:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Sandboxie
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00001134 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-05-24 14:59 - 2013-05-24 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:59 - 2013-05-24 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:58 - 2013-05-24 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-05-24 14:58 - 2013-05-24 14:58 - 00001835 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
2013-05-24 14:58 - 2013-05-24 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:34 - 2013-05-24 14:34 - 00001872 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ImgBurn.lnk
2013-05-24 14:34 - 2013-05-24 14:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 14:29 - 2013-05-24 14:29 - 00001113 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Picasa 3.lnk
2013-05-24 14:26 - 2013-05-24 14:26 - 00001189 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Paint.NET.lnk
2013-05-24 14:25 - 2013-05-24 14:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Paint.NET
2013-05-24 14:25 - 2013-05-24 14:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
2013-05-24 14:24 - 2013-05-29 09:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\XnView
2013-05-24 14:21 - 2013-05-24 14:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TMPGEnc-2.525.64.184-EN
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00004510 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamStudio.cfg
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00004510 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamStudio.cfg
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00001046 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Avidemux 2.6 (32-bit).lnk
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamShapes.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamLayout.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamShapes.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamLayout.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000046 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Camdata.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000046 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Camdata.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CamStudio 2.7
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Avidemux 2.6
2013-05-24 13:59 - 2013-05-24 13:59 - 00000835 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Handbrake.lnk
2013-05-24 13:59 - 2013-05-24 13:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Handbrake
2013-05-24 13:56 - 2013-05-24 13:56 - 00001138 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Audiograbber.lnk
2013-05-24 13:55 - 2013-05-24 13:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Audiograbber
2013-05-24 13:55 - 2013-05-24 13:55 - 00000986 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mp3tag.lnk
2013-05-24 13:55 - 2013-05-24 13:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mp3tag
2013-05-24 13:35 - 2013-06-02 10:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack x64
2013-05-24 13:34 - 2013-06-02 10:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\K-Lite Codec Pack
2013-05-24 13:29 - 2013-05-24 13:29 - 00001112 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\LibreOffice 4.0.lnk
2013-05-24 13:27 - 2013-05-24 13:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\LibreOffice 4.0
2013-05-24 12:30 - 2013-06-04 19:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Foxit Software
2013-05-24 12:30 - 2013-06-04 19:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-05-24 12:28 - 2013-05-24 12:28 - 00001862 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-05-24 12:16 - 2013-05-24 12:16 - 00001179 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Ninite Updater.lnk
2013-05-24 12:16 - 2013-05-24 12:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Ninite Updater
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2013-05-24 09:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Intel.sav
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2013-05-24 09:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Cisco
2013-05-24 09:33 - 2013-05-24 09:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA
2013-05-20 19:16 - 2013-05-20 19:43 - 00018302 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\SaveGame.lts
2013-05-20 19:16 - 2013-05-20 19:43 - 00018302 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\SaveGame.lts
2013-05-20 19:10 - 2013-05-20 19:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\linuxtycoon
2013-05-20 19:10 - 2013-05-20 19:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\linuxtycoon
2013-05-18 17:54 - 2013-05-18 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\ftblauncher
2013-05-18 17:54 - 2013-05-18 17:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\ftblauncher
2013-05-17 19:52 - 2013-05-17 19:52 - 00000000 ___DC C:\TASM
2013-05-16 17:29 - 2013-05-16 18:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.android
2013-05-16 17:29 - 2013-05-16 17:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\workspace
2013-05-16 16:49 - 2013-05-16 16:56 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Android
2013-05-16 14:13 - 2013-05-16 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\HTC
2013-05-16 14:13 - 2013-05-16 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\HTC
2013-05-16 14:13 - 2013-05-16 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\HTC
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2013-05-16 14:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\HTC
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2013-05-16 14:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\HTC
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2013-05-16 14:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Motorola
2013-05-16 14:07 - 2013-05-16 14:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Spirent Communications
2013-05-16 14:06 - 2013-05-16 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC
2013-05-16 14:06 - 2013-05-16 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2013-05-16 10:41 - 2013-05-16 10:41 - 00000640 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\android apps to redownload.txt
2013-05-16 10:41 - 2013-05-16 10:41 - 00000640 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\android apps to redownload.txt

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-06-15 18:50 - 2013-06-15 18:50 - 00000000 ___DC C:\FRST
2013-06-15 13:29 - 2012-10-02 17:25 - 262144000 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\monkeys
2013-06-15 13:29 - 2012-10-02 17:25 - 262144000 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\monkeys
2013-06-14 09:19 - 2012-11-02 11:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Tutorials
2013-06-14 09:19 - 2012-11-02 11:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Tutorials
2013-06-13 14:57 - 2013-06-07 12:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\TGitCache
2013-06-13 14:54 - 2013-06-13 14:54 - 00001042 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\WinDirStat.lnk
2013-06-13 14:54 - 2013-06-13 14:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WinDirStat
2013-06-13 14:41 - 2012-09-21 17:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\Daniel
2013-06-13 14:16 - 2012-10-03 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\uTorrent
2013-06-13 14:16 - 2012-10-03 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-06-13 14:16 - 2012-10-02 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Games
2013-06-13 11:17 - 2012-10-02 17:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2013-06-13 10:03 - 2013-06-13 10:03 - 00000706 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FINAL FANTASY VII.lnk
2013-06-13 09:01 - 2013-01-09 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\GetRightToGo
2013-06-13 09:01 - 2013-01-09 12:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
2013-06-12 16:02 - 2013-06-12 16:02 - 00002586 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn (Beta Version).lnk
2013-06-12 15:59 - 2013-06-12 15:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SquareEnix
2013-06-12 15:58 - 2012-09-13 13:23 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-06-12 15:57 - 2012-10-06 17:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\My Games
2013-06-12 15:57 - 2012-10-06 17:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\My Games
2013-06-12 15:25 - 2012-11-18 14:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Emulation
2013-06-12 10:21 - 2012-10-03 09:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\School
2013-06-12 10:21 - 2012-10-03 09:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\School
2013-06-12 10:16 - 2013-06-12 10:16 - 00000350 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\bla2.txt
2013-06-12 10:16 - 2013-06-12 10:16 - 00000350 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\bla2.txt
2013-06-11 17:15 - 2013-04-22 19:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\TSVNCache
2013-06-11 17:14 - 2012-11-19 14:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Remote
2013-06-11 12:33 - 2013-06-11 12:33 - 00001073 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\VLC media player.lnk
2013-06-11 12:32 - 2012-10-02 08:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN
2013-06-11 11:55 - 2012-10-02 10:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Winamp
2013-06-11 11:55 - 2012-10-02 10:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2013-06-09 20:21 - 2013-05-14 07:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.ebrary
2013-06-09 08:38 - 2013-06-09 08:38 - 00000020 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\bla.txt
2013-06-09 08:38 - 2013-06-09 08:38 - 00000020 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\bla.txt
2013-06-08 07:32 - 2012-10-03 16:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\DAEMON Tools Lite
2013-06-08 07:32 - 2012-10-03 16:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
2013-06-08 07:32 - 2012-10-02 10:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
2013-06-07 13:13 - 2013-05-10 13:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony
2013-06-07 10:19 - 2012-10-03 16:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\DOSBox-0.74
2013-06-06 17:27 - 2013-06-06 17:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\WinRAR
2013-06-06 14:24 - 2013-06-06 14:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Brice_Lambson
2013-06-06 14:01 - 2013-06-05 16:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Construct 2
2013-06-06 14:00 - 2013-06-06 14:00 - 00000858 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Construct 2.lnk
2013-06-06 13:54 - 2013-06-06 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Construct2
2013-06-06 13:54 - 2013-06-06 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Construct2
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00001794 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\iTunes.lnk
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\34BE82C4-E596-4e99-A191-52C6199EBF69
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iPod
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2013-06-05 16:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
2013-06-05 16:27 - 2012-11-03 16:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2013-06-05 16:23 - 2012-10-01 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\CCleaner Registry Backups
2013-06-05 16:23 - 2012-10-01 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\CCleaner Registry Backups
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour
2013-06-05 16:22 - 2013-06-05 16:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update
2013-06-05 16:12 - 2013-06-05 16:12 - 00001150 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SciTE.lnk
2013-06-05 16:12 - 2013-06-05 16:12 - 00001032 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Lua.lnk
2013-06-05 16:10 - 2013-06-05 16:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Lua
2013-06-05 10:15 - 2013-02-18 18:56 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Daniel\SkyDrive
2013-06-04 19:13 - 2013-05-24 12:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Foxit Software
2013-06-04 19:13 - 2013-05-24 12:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Foxit Software
2013-06-04 08:49 - 2013-06-03 18:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Clickteam
2013-06-04 08:49 - 2013-06-03 18:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Clickteam
2013-06-03 18:08 - 2013-06-03 18:08 - 00000997 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Multimedia Fusion 2 & The Games Factory 2 Demo.lnk
2013-06-03 18:08 - 2013-06-03 18:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MMF2 Demo
2013-06-03 15:17 - 2012-11-02 07:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Visual Studio 2012
2013-06-03 15:17 - 2012-11-02 07:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Visual Studio 2012
2013-06-03 14:03 - 2013-06-03 14:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.ssh
2013-06-03 14:02 - 2013-06-03 14:02 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Sites
2013-06-03 13:57 - 2013-06-03 13:57 - 00000000 ___DC C:\SDL-1.2.15
2013-06-03 13:38 - 2013-06-03 13:38 - 00000833 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2013-06-03 13:38 - 2012-10-01 08:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2013-06-03 13:37 - 2013-06-03 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.nbi
2013-06-03 13:36 - 2013-06-03 13:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\NetBeans 7.3
2013-06-03 13:32 - 2013-06-03 13:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN
2013-06-03 13:31 - 2013-06-03 13:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\TortoiseGit
2013-06-03 13:28 - 2013-06-03 13:28 - 00002028 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\NetBeans IDE 7.3.lnk
2013-06-03 13:18 - 2013-06-03 13:14 - 00000000 ___DC C:\eclipse
2013-06-03 13:15 - 2013-06-03 13:15 - 00001038 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 12.1.3.lnk
2013-06-03 13:15 - 2013-06-03 13:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\JetBrains
2013-06-03 13:01 - 2013-06-03 13:00 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Tcl
2013-06-03 13:00 - 2013-06-03 13:00 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Ruby200-x64
2013-06-03 12:26 - 2013-06-03 12:25 - 00000000 ___DC C:\wamp
2013-06-03 11:39 - 2013-06-03 11:37 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Dwimperl
2013-06-03 11:17 - 2013-02-28 18:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
2013-06-03 11:11 - 2013-06-03 11:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Oracle
2013-06-03 11:11 - 2013-06-03 11:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Oracle
2013-06-03 11:07 - 2013-06-03 11:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Racket
2013-06-03 11:04 - 2013-06-03 11:04 - 00001027 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\GNU CLISP 2.49.lnk
2013-06-03 11:04 - 2013-06-03 11:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\clisp-2.49
2013-06-03 10:51 - 2013-06-03 10:51 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Python27
2013-06-03 10:50 - 2013-06-03 10:50 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Python33
2013-06-03 09:40 - 2013-06-02 10:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.idlerc
2013-06-02 15:35 - 2013-06-02 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\LogMeIn
2013-06-02 15:35 - 2013-06-02 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\LogMeIn
2013-06-02 10:42 - 2013-05-24 13:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\K-Lite Codec Pack
2013-06-02 10:39 - 2013-05-24 13:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack x64
2013-06-02 10:28 - 2013-06-02 10:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Ext2Fsd
2013-05-30 14:22 - 2013-05-24 15:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Free Download Manager
2013-05-30 14:22 - 2013-05-24 15:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Free Download Manager
2013-05-30 13:50 - 2012-10-09 09:28 - 00000396 _RASH C:\Users\Daniel\ntuser.pol
2013-05-30 13:48 - 2013-05-24 15:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\FileZilla FTP Client
2013-05-30 13:40 - 2012-10-23 08:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.VirtualBox
2013-05-30 12:41 - 2013-05-26 18:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite
2013-05-30 11:57 - 2012-09-13 13:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\swshare
2013-05-29 17:49 - 2013-05-29 15:04 - 00000630 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\upcoming games.txt
2013-05-29 17:49 - 2013-05-29 15:04 - 00000630 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\upcoming games.txt
2013-05-29 15:08 - 2013-03-08 16:06 - 00007807 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\other games.txt
2013-05-29 15:08 - 2013-03-08 16:06 - 00007807 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\other games.txt
2013-05-29 09:56 - 2013-05-29 09:56 - 00001796 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\XnView.lnk
2013-05-29 09:56 - 2013-05-24 14:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\XnView
2013-05-28 18:56 - 2013-05-28 18:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\WebM Project
2013-05-28 18:54 - 2012-11-03 16:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\SeaMonkey
2013-05-28 18:50 - 2013-05-28 18:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\XnConvert
2013-05-28 18:45 - 2013-05-28 18:45 - 00001651 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\XnConvert.lnk
2013-05-28 18:44 - 2013-05-28 18:44 - 00000000 ___DC C:\XnViewMP
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00001897 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\IrfanView Thumbnails.lnk
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00001005 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\IrfanView.lnk
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:41 - 2013-05-28 18:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\IrfanView
2013-05-28 18:33 - 2013-05-28 18:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Resource Hacker
2013-05-28 17:10 - 2013-05-28 17:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TCPOptimizer
2013-05-28 14:12 - 2012-09-21 05:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2013-05-28 13:01 - 2013-05-28 13:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Movie Maker 2.6
2013-05-28 12:57 - 2013-05-28 12:57 - 00000998 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\UberIcon.lnk
2013-05-28 12:57 - 2013-05-28 12:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\UberIcon
2013-05-28 12:42 - 2013-05-28 12:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:42 - 2013-05-28 12:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:41 - 2013-05-28 12:41 - 00001045 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft Network Monitor 3.4.lnk
2013-05-28 12:41 - 2013-05-28 12:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Network Monitor 3
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00001470 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\File_Manager_ReadMe_Guide.lnk
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00000749 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\File_Manager_for_Windows_Vista+2008+7+8+2012.lnk
2013-05-28 12:29 - 2013-05-28 12:29 - 00000000 ___DC C:\FileMan
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00001217 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Razer Game Booster.lnk
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Razer
2013-05-28 12:10 - 2013-05-28 12:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00001928 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\xp-AntiSpy.lnk
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00001097 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mz 7 Optimizer.lnk
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mz Ultimate Tools
2013-05-28 12:03 - 2013-05-28 12:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\xp-AntiSpy
2013-05-28 09:59 - 2013-05-28 09:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Mathematics Add-in
2013-05-28 09:56 - 2013-05-28 09:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mathematics
2013-05-28 09:52 - 2013-05-28 09:52 - 00000000 ___DC C:\ADSManager
2013-05-28 09:50 - 2013-05-28 09:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Ultimate Windows Customizer
2013-05-28 09:49 - 2013-05-28 09:49 - 00001217 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\XdN Tweaker.lnk
2013-05-28 09:49 - 2013-05-28 09:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\XdN Software
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:47 - 2013-05-28 09:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\X-Setup Pro
2013-05-28 09:32 - 2013-05-28 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Windows App Certification Kit
2013-05-28 09:31 - 2013-05-28 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Application Verifier
2013-05-28 09:31 - 2013-05-28 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Application Verifier
2013-05-28 09:29 - 2012-11-01 18:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Package Cache
2013-05-28 09:10 - 2013-02-10 09:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\DivX
2013-05-28 09:10 - 2013-02-10 09:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\DivX
2013-05-28 09:09 - 2012-11-02 07:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 11.0
2013-05-28 09:08 - 2012-11-02 07:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs
2013-05-28 09:02 - 2013-05-28 09:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4
2013-05-28 09:01 - 2012-09-13 13:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00081920 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\fontdb.mdb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00081920 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\fontdb.mdb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00001163 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft WEFT.lnk
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000064 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\fontdb.ldb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000064 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\fontdb.ldb
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenType Tools
2013-05-28 08:59 - 2013-05-28 08:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSECache
2013-05-28 08:57 - 2013-05-28 08:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenType Extension
2013-05-28 08:46 - 2013-05-28 08:46 - 00000000 ___DC C:\3050aafa97302b01d9
2013-05-27 18:14 - 2013-05-27 17:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\My Virtual Machines
2013-05-27 18:14 - 2013-05-27 17:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\My Virtual Machines
2013-05-27 17:04 - 2012-10-04 11:01 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Daniel\Virtual Machines
2013-05-27 17:00 - 2013-05-27 17:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Virtual PC
2013-05-27 16:53 - 2012-10-04 11:02 - 2406284800 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Windows XP Mode.vhd
2013-05-27 16:53 - 2012-10-04 11:02 - 2406284800 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Windows XP Mode.vhd
2013-05-27 16:38 - 2012-10-23 11:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\VirtualBox VMs
2013-05-27 10:52 - 2012-12-06 19:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\WinImage
2013-05-27 10:10 - 2013-05-27 10:10 - 00000000 ___DC C:\9!M
2013-05-27 08:11 - 2013-05-27 08:11 - 00002071 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Foxit Reader.lnk
2013-05-27 08:11 - 2013-05-27 08:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software
2013-05-26 20:03 - 2013-05-26 17:02 - 00000000 ___DC C:\BasiliskII
2013-05-26 19:18 - 2013-05-26 18:08 - 00000000 ___DC C:\SheepShaver
2013-05-26 18:54 - 2013-05-26 18:54 - 00001965 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\DAEMON Tools Lite.lnk
2013-05-26 18:09 - 2013-05-26 18:09 - 00001226 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FileZilla.lnk
2013-05-26 18:09 - 2013-05-24 15:08 - 00002019 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\FileZilla Client.lnk
2013-05-26 18:06 - 2013-04-09 18:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\GtkSharp
2013-05-26 18:04 - 2013-05-26 16:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\GTK2-Runtime
2013-05-26 17:15 - 2013-05-26 17:15 - 00000000 ___DC C:\HFVExplorer
2013-05-25 17:22 - 2012-11-02 13:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR
2013-05-25 17:22 - 2012-10-01 09:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2013-05-25 17:20 - 2013-05-25 17:20 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV
2013-05-25 17:20 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2013-05-25 17:20 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2013-05-25 16:18 - 2013-05-25 16:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\AXCEL216
2013-05-25 11:46 - 2013-05-25 11:46 - 19464192 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\DOS.ISO
2013-05-25 11:46 - 2013-05-25 11:46 - 00004314 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\DOS.MDS
2013-05-25 07:51 - 2013-05-25 07:51 - 00000000 ___DC C:\rawwrite
2013-05-24 18:26 - 2013-05-24 18:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 18:26 - 2013-05-24 18:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 15:51 - 2013-05-24 15:51 - 00000974 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\RocketDock.lnk
2013-05-24 15:51 - 2013-05-24 15:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock
2013-05-24 15:50 - 2013-05-24 15:49 - 01954304 ____A (Topala Software Solutions) C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\siw.exe
2013-05-24 15:47 - 2013-05-24 15:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SyncToy 2.1
2013-05-24 15:47 - 2013-05-24 15:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Sync Framework
2013-05-24 15:46 - 2013-05-24 15:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\HWiNFO64
2013-05-24 15:40 - 2013-05-24 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Julien MANICI
2013-05-24 15:38 - 2013-05-24 15:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:38 - 2013-05-24 15:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:35 - 2013-05-24 15:35 - 00001026 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\BleachBit.lnk
2013-05-24 15:35 - 2013-05-24 15:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\BleachBit
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00002105 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Thunderbird.lnk
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:16 - 2013-05-24 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird
2013-05-24 15:15 - 2013-05-24 15:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Pidgin
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00001093 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\FTP Voyager.lnk
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:09 - 2013-05-24 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\RhinoSoft
2013-05-24 15:05 - 2013-05-24 15:05 - 00001086 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Free Download Manager.lnk
2013-05-24 15:05 - 2013-05-24 15:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager
2013-05-24 15:03 - 2013-05-24 15:03 - 00000000 __RDC C:\Sandbox
2013-05-24 15:02 - 2013-05-24 15:03 - 00000907 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Sandboxed Web Browser.lnk
2013-05-24 15:02 - 2013-05-24 15:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Sandboxie
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00001134 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2013-05-24 15:00 - 2013-05-24 15:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-05-24 14:59 - 2013-05-24 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:59 - 2013-05-24 14:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:59 - 2013-05-24 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-05-24 14:58 - 2013-05-24 14:58 - 00001835 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
2013-05-24 14:58 - 2013-05-24 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-05-24 14:34 - 2013-05-24 14:34 - 00001872 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ImgBurn.lnk
2013-05-24 14:34 - 2013-05-24 14:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ImgBurn
2013-05-24 14:34 - 2013-02-18 18:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2013-05-24 14:33 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2013-05-24 14:32 - 2012-09-13 13:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2013-05-24 14:29 - 2013-05-24 14:29 - 00001113 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Picasa 3.lnk
2013-05-24 14:26 - 2013-05-24 14:26 - 00001189 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Paint.NET.lnk
2013-05-24 14:26 - 2013-05-24 14:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Paint.NET
2013-05-24 14:25 - 2013-05-24 14:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
2013-05-24 14:25 - 2012-09-21 05:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Google
2013-05-24 14:25 - 2012-09-13 13:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Google
2013-05-24 14:21 - 2013-05-24 14:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TMPGEnc-2.525.64.184-EN
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00004510 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamStudio.cfg
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00004510 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamStudio.cfg
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00001046 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Avidemux 2.6 (32-bit).lnk
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamShapes.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\CamLayout.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamShapes.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000408 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\CamLayout.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000046 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Camdata.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000046 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Camdata.ini
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CamStudio 2.7
2013-05-24 14:16 - 2013-05-24 14:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Avidemux 2.6
2013-05-24 14:12 - 2012-11-19 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\vlc
2013-05-24 14:12 - 2012-11-19 16:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\vlc
2013-05-24 13:59 - 2013-05-24 13:59 - 00000835 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\Handbrake.lnk
2013-05-24 13:59 - 2013-05-24 13:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Handbrake
2013-05-24 13:57 - 2013-04-09 17:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CDex
2013-05-24 13:56 - 2013-05-24 13:56 - 00001138 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Audiograbber.lnk
2013-05-24 13:56 - 2013-05-24 13:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Audiograbber
2013-05-24 13:55 - 2013-05-24 13:55 - 00000986 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mp3tag.lnk
2013-05-24 13:55 - 2013-05-24 13:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mp3tag
2013-05-24 13:33 - 2012-09-21 17:35 - 00131144 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-05-24 13:31 - 2012-11-30 16:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Morgan
2013-05-24 13:31 - 2012-11-30 16:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ffdshow
2013-05-24 13:29 - 2013-05-24 13:29 - 00001112 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\LibreOffice 4.0.lnk
2013-05-24 13:29 - 2013-05-24 13:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\LibreOffice 4.0
2013-05-24 13:08 - 2012-11-30 09:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\JDownloader
2013-05-24 12:47 - 2012-11-02 09:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn
2013-05-24 12:45 - 2012-11-10 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\VMware
2013-05-24 12:44 - 2012-11-10 14:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\VMware
2013-05-24 12:44 - 2012-11-10 14:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\VMware
2013-05-24 12:32 - 2012-09-13 13:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2013-05-24 12:32 - 2012-09-13 13:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe
2013-05-24 12:29 - 2012-12-21 20:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Audacity
2013-05-24 12:28 - 2013-05-24 12:28 - 00001862 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
2013-05-24 12:28 - 2013-04-19 08:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime
2013-05-24 12:20 - 2013-03-09 15:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
2013-05-24 12:20 - 2012-10-03 14:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent
2013-05-24 12:19 - 2012-10-01 09:27 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Opera
2013-05-24 12:16 - 2013-05-24 12:16 - 00001179 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Ninite Updater.lnk
2013-05-24 12:16 - 2013-05-24 12:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Ninite Updater
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:45 - 2013-05-24 11:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2013-05-24 11:32 - 2012-09-21 05:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Nitro PDF
2013-05-24 11:32 - 2012-09-21 05:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Nitro PDF
2013-05-24 10:04 - 2012-09-13 13:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo
2013-05-24 09:52 - 2012-09-13 13:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software
2013-05-24 09:47 - 2012-09-13 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Intel
2013-05-24 09:46 - 2013-02-21 10:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\test
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2013-05-24 09:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Intel.sav
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2013-05-24 09:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Cisco
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2012-11-22 20:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel
2013-05-24 09:45 - 2012-09-13 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel
2013-05-24 09:33 - 2013-05-24 09:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA
2013-05-24 09:33 - 2012-09-13 13:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Lenovo
2013-05-24 09:13 - 2012-09-13 13:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo
2013-05-20 19:43 - 2013-05-20 19:16 - 00018302 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\SaveGame.lts
2013-05-20 19:43 - 2013-05-20 19:16 - 00018302 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\SaveGame.lts
2013-05-20 19:22 - 2013-05-20 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\linuxtycoon
2013-05-20 19:22 - 2013-05-20 19:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\linuxtycoon
2013-05-20 09:54 - 2013-02-01 14:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\Strategy Guides and Game Art
2013-05-20 09:54 - 2013-02-01 14:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\Strategy Guides and Game Art
2013-05-18 17:55 - 2013-05-18 17:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\ftblauncher
2013-05-18 17:55 - 2013-05-18 17:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\ftblauncher
2013-05-18 17:54 - 2012-10-02 17:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\.minecraft
2013-05-18 17:54 - 2012-10-02 17:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
2013-05-17 19:54 - 2013-04-06 07:41 - 00000000 ___DC C:\dos
2013-05-17 19:52 - 2013-05-17 19:52 - 00000000 ___DC C:\TASM
2013-05-17 09:48 - 2012-10-07 14:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\GOG.com
2013-05-16 18:15 - 2013-05-16 17:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\.android
2013-05-16 17:38 - 2013-05-16 17:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\workspace
2013-05-16 16:56 - 2013-05-16 16:49 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Android
2013-05-16 14:16 - 2013-05-16 14:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\HTC
2013-05-16 14:16 - 2013-05-16 14:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\HTC
2013-05-16 14:16 - 2013-05-16 14:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\HTC
2013-05-16 14:16 - 2013-05-16 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC
2013-05-16 14:13 - 2013-05-16 14:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\HTC
2013-05-16 14:13 - 2013-05-16 14:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\HTC
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2013-05-16 14:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Motorola
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2012-11-03 16:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\Application Data\Apple Computer
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2012-11-03 16:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
2013-05-16 14:11 - 2012-11-03 16:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
2013-05-16 14:07 - 2013-05-16 14:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Spirent Communications
2013-05-16 14:06 - 2013-05-16 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2013-05-16 10:41 - 2013-05-16 10:41 - 00000640 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\My Documents\android apps to redownload.txt
2013-05-16 10:41 - 2013-05-16 10:41 - 00000640 ____A C:\Users\Daniel\Documents\android apps to redownload.txt

==================== Known DLLs (Whitelisted) ================

C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\COMDLG32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\COMDLG32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\IERTUTIL.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IERTUTIL.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\IMAGEHLP.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IMAGEHLP.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\IMM32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IMM32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\LPK.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\LPK.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\MSCTF.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSCTF.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\MSVCRT.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVCRT.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\NORMALIZ.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NORMALIZ.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\NSI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NSI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\OLEAUT32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OLEAUT32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\PSAPI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PSAPI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\Setupapi.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Setupapi.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\SHELL32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SHELL32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\SHLWAPI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SHLWAPI.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\URLMON.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\URLMON.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\USP10.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\USP10.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\WININET.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WININET.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\WLDAP32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WLDAP32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\WS2_32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WS2_32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\System32\DifxApi.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DifxApi.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\explorer.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\system32\codeintegrity\Bootcat.cache IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.
C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll IS MISSING <==== ATTENTION!.

==================== EXE ASSOCIATION =====================

HKLM\...\.exe: exefile => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\DefaultIcon: %1 => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\open\command: "%1" %* => OK

==================== Restore Points =========================

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 18%
Total physical RAM: 3792.79 MB
Available physical RAM: 3091.25 MB
Total Pagefile: 3790.99 MB
Available Pagefile: 3082.64 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.86 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (Windows7_OS) (Fixed) (Total:424.29 GB) (Free:87.82 GB) NTFS (Disk=0 Partition=2) ==>[System with boot components (obtained from reading drive)]
Drive e: (GSP1RMCPRXFREO_EN_DVD) (CDROM) (Total:3.09 GB) (Free:0 GB) UDF
Drive g: (cbd_drive) (Fixed) (Total:20 GB) (Free:8.05 GB) NTFS (Disk=1 Partition=2) ==>[System with boot components (obtained from reading drive)]
Drive h: (USB 465GB) (Fixed) (Total:445.11 GB) (Free:85.15 GB) NTFS (Disk=1 Partition=1)
Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.03 GB) (Free:0.03 GB) NTFS
Drive y: (SYSTEM_DRV) (Fixed) (Total:1.46 GB) (Free:1.07 GB) NTFS (Disk=0 Partition=1) ==>[System with boot components (obtained from reading drive)]

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (Size: 466 GB) (Disk ID: 5E918680)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=1 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=424 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=40 GB) - (Type=05)

========================================================
Disk: 1 (MBR Code: Windows XP) (Size: 465 GB) (Disk ID: 00175111)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=445 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=20 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

As you might have guessed from looking at the scan results it doesn't look good.

I haven't checked every entry but it looks like most, if not all, of your Microsoft services are disabled and a large number of essential system files are missing. My advice would be to reinstall Windows 7. There is no obvious sign of an infection, but I suspect there could be a Rootkit which has destroyed system files making the system unusable or the area of the hard drive that has Windows 7 on it is in very poor condition.

Before you reinstall I would recommend you run this scan below to check the hard drive is healthy.

Open Internet Explorer and click on this: Seatools

Save the download to your desktop.

In Windows 7 right click the ISO file, select *Open With*, then select* Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts.
For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disc* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file on your desktop. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

You will need a blank recordable CD or a re-recordable CD. You cannot use this software on a USB flash drive.

When the CD has been burned boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence Bios Boot Order Guide. Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into DOS. Click on Basic Tests and select the Long Test.

A full set of instructions can be found here: Seatools instructions

When the test completes it will show a Pass or Fail.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

I looked in the Windows folder and the files reported missing were in there.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

SeaTools was not able to detect any hard drives. I've also been wondering, could taking ownership of the Windows folder cause this kind of a problem? The reason I ask is that before I had these problems I had done this. Soon after I was unable to start up command prompt, and so I restarted, and that's when I got the error message.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Taking ownership of the Windows folder should not have caused any issues. What was happening that prompted you to take ownership of that folder? Is there anything else that you did which you have not mentioned. I am a bit baffled as to how all the systems services have become disabled. Have you made any changes to the system registry?

I've looked through the log again and I can't see any positive way out of this other then a reinstall. What could have caused this is a mystery but I still suspect it might be due to a problem with the hard drive. In your opening post you said Autochk was trying to run at boot up, this only happens if the system has detected a problem with the hard drive or file system that needs to be repaired.

The fact that you can see the missing files from Linux does not necessarily mean they are readable. The files are there but the system and the FRST scan may not be able to recognize them if, as I suspect, they are corrupted.

We will try a fix on one entry from the log and see what comes back.

I am going to post this in our private forum for Malware Staff and see if anyone can see a way out.

Open Notepad and *Copy & Paste* the contents of the code box below into it. To do this highlight the entire contents of the box, right click on the highlighted area and select *Copy* then right click in the Notepad window and select *Paste*. Save it to the flashdrive as *fixlist.txt* _*<--- it is very important to spell this name exactly as written here.*_


```
HKU\Daniel\...\Winlogon: [Shell] explorer.exe <==== ATTENTION
```
*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user, for use on that particular machine. Running this on another machine may cause damage to your operating system.*

Plug the Flash Drive back into the infected PC and enter the *System Recovery Options* and select the *Command Prompt* using the same instructions you followed to run the first scan.


In the command window type *e:\frst.exe* (or for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter* 
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive. 
*NOTE:* if you receive an error message "the system cannot find the drive specified" go back into Notepad and check the drive letter for the Flash Drive.
When the *FRST* window opens click on the *Fix* button just once and wait.
The tool will make a log on the flashdrive (Fixlog.txt) please *Copy & Paste* it into your next reply.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the log:

Fix result of Farbar Recovery Tool (FRST written by Farbar) (x64) Version: 13-06-2013 
Ran by SYSTEM at 2013-06-16 12:01:09 Run:1
Running from H:\
Boot Mode: Recovery
==============================================

HKU\Daniel\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell => Value deleted successfully.

==== End of Fixlog ====


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That has disposed of one bad entry. I have something to try, but I must say I am not holding out a lot of hope with the state the system is in.

Getting the System File Checker to run correctly may be our only hope.

You used this: sfc /scannow /offbootdir=*c*:\ /offwindir=*d*:\windows

The drive letters you have used should both be the same and would normally be D:

Try running it again, when going into the Recovery Console a box pops up listing the operating systems installed, look at the drive letter listed for Windows 7, that is the letter you need to use.

Give it a shot and tell me what happens.

Something else which might help is to physically disconnect the hard drive that has Windows XP on it and run another scan with FRST in just the same way as you did before and post the new log.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess I should have said I am using a laptop so I can't really disconnect the hard drive.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The FRST log shows two hard drives, is that not correct.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

I ran sfc but I got the error message: "Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service."


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

As for the hard drives, one of them is built into the laptop and the other is a USB hard drive. The USB hard drive has no operating system on it.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yup, I missed it in the list of drives, I see now there is a USB drive connected, strange that FRST shows it has an XP boot sector on the 20GB partition.

I shall give this some further thought, but I am not sure what else we can do to avoid a full reinstall.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

The reason that boot sector is there is because my laptop came with data for a recovery disc, but a USB hard drive was also an option so I decided to make a partition on it and use it for that. I assume that you mean Windows 7 and not XP, right?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

No, it shows XP:

Disk: 1 (MBR Code: *Windows XP*) (Size: 465 GB) (Disk ID: 00175111)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=445 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=20 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess the data for the recovery disc uses XP.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The data will all be Windows 7, what FRST is seeing as XP is just the boot sector that would be used to launch the Recovery process.

I am pretty much out of ideas, did you ever try System Restore from the Recovery Console?


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have any System Restores.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

In that case I think the easiest option is for you to reinstall, I'd guess as you have an external drive you have a back up of all your important data, if not you will need to do that first to avoid loosing anything important.

We could spend a lot of time re-enabling all the services then searching for and replacing all the system files, but the system may still not function well as we have no idea how much damage may have been done to the registry, so I believe a re-install would be the most reliable fix.

If the re-install fails then I think my suspicion that the hard drive is faulty may well be true and the cause of the problem in the first place.


----------



## Jazz629 (Oct 13, 2012)

I know that reinstalling is the best option, but do you have any other ideas? I am willing to reinstall but I would like to try everything I possibly can to avoid it.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Reinstalling really is the best option with the OS in such a poor condition. If it was only a 'few' missing system files and a handful of disabled services it would be reasonably easy to fix them, but we are looking at a mammoth task to fix so many errors. And, as I said, even if we could do that there is no guarantee it will get it going again as we have no idea how badly damaged the registry is.

Even if I had the system sat in front of me I would only attempt a repair if I had a lot of time on my hands, but I believe it would be a lot of time spent in vain.


----------

